# 42" Snowblade Adjustments



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Is there any procedure for setting the springs on a 18532 42" Snowblade? It is my understanding that upon impact (such as a rut in concrete) that the springs should allow the blade to flip down and back up so that one's genitals do not end up in the stomach, but I am not certain... The manual doesn't specify any adjustments at all for the springs. Is there a procedure out there for setting the tension on these springs based on load? Anyone know anything about setting these things optimally? What works best? Thanks,

>pf<


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pf

I don't know of any specific procedure, but if the springs are very tight it will take more force to trip the blade. Have you tried backing off the tension nuts at the top of the springs and seeing if it trips faster?

The springs on my craftsman blade are not as heavy as my bolens blade and the craftsman blade trips easier.


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Sixchows,
I have since loosened them as far as I can without losing the nuts - I am going to give that a try and see what happens. I had the nuts about 1/2" down on the eyebolts, and when I was hitting small ruts I was getting stonewalled. The other option of course is to lower the shoes, but I hate to do that - the way it is set now really works well on my driveway. There are a couple small ruts on the sidewalk that I keep getting caught on. I was just looking for a little more give to get over the little ones. I'll let you know how it works out - we're supposed to get some snow this week.

>pf<


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Sixchows,
I tried the plow with the new settings, and it works much better. The blade flexed and skipped over the little rut I was getting caught on before. Still, these blades weren't made to flop very much! But it did help...

>pf<


----------

